# Mavs at sixers?



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

whats going on?


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Seems like the 76ers fans didn't know there was a game tonight. lol


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

absolutely nobody stepping up from the sixers. AI's shooting well, but he's not scoring alot, and only has 1ast.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

88-70, 4 left in the game.

AI w/ 22 point... Shocking, I thought he had 20 at the half.

-Petey


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

what the **** man.........this season keeps gettin worse


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Where are all of you?
Come on guys, get with it. 
Philly is losing right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

100-83 for Dallas final score.
Iverson with 22 points.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson only played 30 minutes? Is that because he was in foul trouble?


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

well he had 5 fouls


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Iverson only played 30 minutes? Is that because he was in foul trouble?


He had a few injuries, hip contusion, some kind of groin injury. I was watching this with my brother, and boy there were some funny parts.

Rodney Rogers is an absolutely terrible player, I would've rather have Glenn Robinson play and ruin team chemistry and have us plummet instead of watching Rodney Rogers play the game. He can't hit from beyond, he can't play defense, and when everything else fails.. he manages to miss layups, and dunks. There was this play in the third quarter, where he took the ball around half court and the Mavericks defense opened like the red sea and he went up strong and just bricked it so bad. He finished the night going 1-11 from the field.

Josh Davis has good numbers on the stat sheet, but he was also atrocious. Keith Van Horn could create off the dribble any time he wanted to when Davis was on him. I didn't keep count, but Josh Davis was blocked at least a handful of times going up really soft. There's no way anyone can convince me that there aren't at least 380 better players outside of the NBA than Davis. He's supposed to be a three point shooter, and he still comes up short everytime.

It wasn't one of those games where I was frustrated, because I was resigned to the fact that it was a loss the moment I started watching (I absorb these such games with my brother) yet while it went on, I was amazed at simply how bad this team is when Chris Webber isn't there especially considering that guys like Willie Green and Matt Barnes aren't playing, well Green did play about a quarter but I mean play as in playing minutes that count.

This game was over by halftime, and what's scary is as of right now we still hold the eight spot in the playoffs.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

when was the last time korver had a good game..........why dont nba teams get players from the aba.....philly should get the helicopta aka John Humphries he kills in the aba, led the league in scoring why not give him a shot im sure he would do better than green, salmons and Mckie........he can actually finish a play


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

mellow-dramatik said:


> when was the last time korver had a good game..........why dont nba teams get players from the aba.....philly should get the helicopta aka John Humphries he kills in the aba, led the league in scoring why not give him a shot im sure he would do better than green, salmons and Mckie........he can actually finish a play


Korver has been reluctant too shoot, don't ask me why. He played a pretty good game Vs Sacramento, his problem right now is he's beaten down because he's been playing way too many minutes this year.

And honestly, players are in the ABA for a reason. There are some who can make it to the NBA and be productive, but most of them aren't NBA level talents. I mean, and I remember the Helicopter from And1, he's not in Green, Salmons and McKie's league offensively or defensively.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> This game was over by halftime, and what's scary is as of right now we still hold the eight spot in the playoffs.


Now, you know why people say Eastern teams are just not as good? Only Heat, Pistons and Indy (the healthy team) can post threat.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

offensively helicopta cud take all of em.......he's got range he hit a record 12 threes for the frenzy in a game , he got dunks.....n have u seen he's body i think he could be a good defensive player.......why isnt the aba regarded more highly than the cba


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Iverson almost had a triple double: 22 points, 7 turnovers, 5 fouls


:biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Iverson almost had a triple double: 22 points, 7 turnovers, 5 fouls
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


That's not even close to a triple double, also you can't get 10 fouls in a game.


----------

